# questions about high HCG and inconclusive sonograms



## alixzara (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi. My name is Debra and I'm looking for input on anyone's experience who may have been / may be in similar circumstances as mine.

Please forgive me - and tell me if there's a more appropriate forum - if I am posting this in the wrong place. I sincerely do NOT wish to hurt anyone with my question. I am struggling with the pain of possible loss, and wouldn't want to subject any of you to further anguish. I thank you for reading.

My situation:

HCG levels are through the roof:
1st one at 83000, second at 97000 three days later

Have had trans/vag sono, showing yolk sac and fetal pole, but no heartbeat. Est. gestation 6 weeks as of March 26

midwife and OB doc say it's more than likely I've m/c'd, as they expect to see a heartbeat by HCG of 2000

I'm going back and forth with morning sickness and dizziness.

I've been treated VERY coarsely by the staff and midwife, and am not getting any cooperation from them in locating information about possible positive outcomes with this type of situation.

My heart is breaking, but I'm hoping. Please feel free to PM me. Thank you SO much for sharing, and caring.

My heart goes out to each and every one of you...


----------



## TrinitysMama (Mar 13, 2002)

Been there, done that.

My situation was exactly the same as yours. I went in because I was spotting (which is normal in early pregnancy). They did an u/s and there was no heartbeat. They did bloodwork and while they were high, my hormone levels didn't exactly double in 48 hours. They told me that I had miscarried. They wanted to schedule a d&c and I never called them back.

Two weeks later, I was still having all of the pregnancy symptoms. I went back in for another u/s and the baby was growing just fine.

Don't do anything until you get a second opinion. Don't put up with doctors who treat you like that. I was treated the same way and I really regret not telling them off.

Good luck. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

i've never experienced this myself but I would second the idea of a second opinion and not acting to hastily.

Give yourself time. If it is a /c you will know soon enough! Plus docs have been known to be wrong every once in awhile! I hope this tunrs out positively for you!!!


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm sorry they are treating you this way, they are out of line imo. I would go some where else and get another u/s done and see if they find a hb by now. If not I would still hold off on a D&C, they are wrong sometimes and the baby is just fine. If not.... its less tramatic to m/c naturally I think for a number of reasons including mom will always wonder "was there really no hb?" I've met far to many women who end up regreting the decision


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Debora, you're definately in the right place









This is a place to share move through. It sounds like such a painfull place to be in right now.

I would agree with the others that 1) get a second opinion and 2) don't let them treat you like that.

Remember this is YOUR body and YOUR baby. You have a right to be treated humainly and be given choices.

Please keep us up-to-date on how your doing and let us know how we can support you.

Gently,

Jacque


----------



## alixzara (Jun 26, 2002)

Today was the third u/s, and there was no heartbeat. Not even the fetal pole anymore. Somehow I knew, but I had a shred of hope.

I told the midwife that I preferred to take the natural course, no d&c. She had the audacity to tell me that she wanted me to make an appt. for next week with one of the doctors anyway so they could determine my treatment. Um, I think I'll take it from here, thanks. It is, after all, MY body. @@

All I asked was on average, how long & what should I expect.

HealthCARE?! Pish.

I thank those who responded to my inquiry by sharing their experience and knowledge.

I feel so numb and cheated, angry and sad, small and raw.

Debra


----------



## Megs Mom (Mar 19, 2002)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this.







We are here for you, Hon. {{{HUGS}}}


----------

